# Pet store tortoises.



## Jlant85 (Jul 1, 2013)

I was just thinking, some pet stores gets their tortoises wild caught and since they don't care much bout them other than selling him/her, I wonder how long they keep them quarantine or do they even bother. I see them together all the time in the same tank in the stores an yet they do fine.

Now I buy my torts from breeders. I know my tort is healthy and I know my breeders cared for the tort I buy from them as much as I do and yet the torts I buy from them is quarantined for at least 3 up to 6 months. 

If you know both torts are healthy, is separation the two really that important?


----------



## Vickie (Jul 1, 2013)

Heck you know a lot more about this then I do but I still would say yes. Its sort of like people even if we look good one day and feel fine doesn't mean we are coming down with something and spreading before we even see it or feel it. I would think it could be the same with them.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 1, 2013)

I think an initial quarantine period is useful for more than just disease prevention. Even if I was sure there was no risk of disease, I think a period of quarantine/isolation/observation can be useful in acclimating new animals.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: Pet store tortoises.*



jaizei said:


> I think an initial quarantine period is useful for more than just disease prevention. Even if I was sure there was no risk of disease, I think a period of quarantine/isolation/observation can be useful in acclimating new animals.



yes, this. 
Exactly what I was going to say.

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 1, 2013)

jaizei said:


> I think an initial quarantine period is useful for more than just disease prevention. Even if I was sure there was no risk of disease, I think a period of quarantine/isolation/observation can be useful in acclimating new animals.



To add to these reasons, the quarantine period gives YOU, the caretaker, the time to actually know your tortoise. To get to know his particular favorites, needs, behaviors and haunts. This way you have a baseline foundation of his physical and mental behaviors and health before you add in one or more tortoises, which can cause him additional stress, changes and perhaps have him covering up his needs or problems even more then ever so it makes it harder to notice or tell when something is starting to go wrong.

Also keep in mind not all breeders treat their animals "better" then a pet store, just as not all pet stores treat their animals with less concern and care. Blanket statements and beliefs do everybody a disservice. Just take a look at any expo at how many breeders have tanks filled with a mixture of species and sizes in very crowded conditions, just as you see in a pet store.


----------



## Tom (Jul 1, 2013)

All good points above. I would add that there is no guarantee that mixing species or not quarantining new animals will result in disease transmission. Its a gamble. Some people do it and get away with it. Others do the same thing and all animals die or get sick. There are millions of in between scenarios too. Not mixing species and quarantining are ways to greatly reduce the possibility of disease or parasite transmission, but even these won't eliminate the possibility entirely. Everyone must do their own risk/cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 1, 2013)

Less risk with cb then wc species. I always recommend it, it's totally up to the owner and like Tom said gamble is on the owner. Even if its only a few months and not a full 6 is better then box to group method


----------

